# Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Gave the TT one coat of this today, really happy with the results. Anyone else use this product?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good, Dave!

Great colour to get a nice deep shine on the car. Never used that wax myself, Megs stuff is generally pretty good though.


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah i use it now and again really good shine.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Would it be worth giving 2 coats? Or is one enough until the next time you wax?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Would it be worth giving 2 coats? Or is one enough until the next time you wax?


2 or 3 coats is great, just make sure you give the wax at least an hour to cure between each coat. I always apply at least two coats.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I bought a bottle of this last summer as Megs come highly recommended, but to be honest I'm not a fan. I'm just using it now to use it up. I find it gives a good finish and beads well on first aplication, but it doesn't last more than a couple of weeks. Not a problem in itself if you're happy to re-apply every 3-4 weeks, but I find it is a pig to work with, doesn't seem to wet the paintwork without some real work and once it's glazed it is a nightmare to buff off. Tends to require a lot of elbow grease to remove the glaze, and leaves a lot of residue.

4/10

I'm going to try some Dodo Deep Purple once the winter has ! off.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Victoria Concours wax, extremely durable and beads well for months. Very easy to apply and buff off and gives a lovely deep wet glossy shine, as with all waxes though the preparation is everything.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/cat_60.html


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for the tip Ade, that's cheaper than the Deep Purple and your car is a similar colour to mine. What prep do you do?

I usually apply the wax after a wash and dry, and every 3 months or so polish with AG srp and seal with their extra gloss protection. Possibly this isn't the best prep for the Megs product and I'm being overly harsh. Just know it isn't working for me!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

badyaker said:


> Cheers for the tip Ade, that's cheaper than the Deep Purple and your car is a similar colour to mine. What prep do you do?


A good wash and claying to remove all the contaminants, traffic film and general fallout crap from the paint work, I then machine polish to bring the paintwork back to life. I do this twice a year. Just a nice gentle finishing polish unless I have swirls to remove then I use a more aggressive polish followed by the finishing polish. This will get your paintwork in good condition ready for your finishing products and will allow them to work to their full potential.

Every few months I wash and clay with an ultra fine detailing clay, glaze the car and then apply a couple of coats of wax.

Every couple of weeks I wash the car and just go over the finish with a QD to replenish the gloss finish. I have been using the Megs NXT car wash but that is just about empty and this time I've ordered the DoDo "Born to be mild" shampoo. Supposedly this wash is very gentle and removes very little of the wax, great if you keep on top the cleaning as you shouldn't have to worry as much about eroding the wax layer during the washing process. Hopefully my BTBM will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

About the same as me then, except for the machine polish. I am due a good spring clean clay bar session though, this time round followed up with a machine. I think it's time to take it to the next level!

Bit of hijacking going on here so best leave it there!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all, Meguiars are good, although not used the wax. I swear by HARLYS on my phantom black 8)

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to use it on the TT and still do on the Golf good stuff but I swapped to the Swisvax for the TT and will be using it on the Golf once all the Megs is used up


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Gave the TT one coat of this today, really happy with the results. Anyone else use this product?


I use the same product !!!
Super shine results !!!
1 coat per car cleaning
Also some times i do a second hand aftre the first coat........


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

The nice things about Meguiar nxt 2.0 or gold class for that matter are their ability to darken and add depth to black paint and ease of use, so simple when you use a thin layer and buff off.
But as with all cars it's in the prep before hand to how well wax looks after.

Jeff


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Gave the TT one coat of this today, really happy with the results. Anyone else use this product?


Love that look Dave.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

aidb said:


> DesignerDaveTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gave the TT one coat of this today, really happy with the results. Anyone else use this product?
> ...


Thanks mate


----------

